# Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

Kajak fahren ist schon was geiles...
:l

wenn nur dieses Menschlichste aller Bedürfnisse nicht wäre...
Zweimal pro Ausfahrt überkommt mich einfach dieser Drang, kurz austreten zu müssen - und je nachdem, wo mich das auf dem See überkommt, dauert die Fahrt ans rettende Ufer schon mal 10 Minuten. 
Eines ist sicher: Nirgendwo sonst und zu keiner Gelegenheit pinkle ich hingebungsvoller als bei diesen kleinen Zangspausen.

Dennoch bin ich sehr an einer Alternative interessiert. Wie macht ihr das???
Wathose mit Reißverschluß???
Pinkelflasche???
Oder anders???

Und wenn ich mir es so überlege: Was macht der hartgesottene Bellykapitän, wenn er 400 m im See steckt, und dann auf einmal ganz dringend muss???

Also rückt mal raus mit euren Strategien und kleinen Hilfsmittelchen...


----------



## NoSaint (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Weißt ja, wenn eine Frau muss, dann muss sie sofort und es gibt kein halten mehr. Wenn ein Mann pinkeln muss, dann fährt er noch von Berlin nach Stuttgart, trinkt nach der Ankunft 3 Weizen und geht dann erst aufs Klo :q


Sorry wegen OT


----------



## King Wetzel (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

also ich häng meinen lörres einfach oben aus der wathose raus#t :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> also ich häng meinen lörres einfach oben aus der wathose raus#t :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 

_*Im*_ Kajak???


----------



## macmarco (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Im BB bin ich grundsätzlich ans Ufer gefahren... Wobei ich aber auch denke, dass man sowas trainieren kann 

Im Kajak fahre ich ebenfalls ans Ufer, wat soll ich mir da einen abquälen ...


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Ich finde diese Strände gemein wo bei schönem Wetter gefühlte 150 Gymnasiallehrer mit ihren Gattinen Steine sammeln.
Bei solchen Gelegenheiten habe ich schon echte Sorgenfalten gekriegt.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

@Kohlmeise

Ich glaub der Trööt hat das Zeug zum Klassiker.
Er erinnert mich jetzt schon an den berühmten Eimerthread.

OT
Fahre ich natürlich an Land.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Im BB bin ich grundsätzlich ans Ufer gefahren...


 

Du vielleicht, aber was macht der Bellyhardcorler, der jede Sekunde hart am Fisch sein will???
Kann mir schon denken, dass der ein oder andere..., nein ich sag´s jetzt nicht.


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du vielleicht, aber was macht der Bellyhardcorler, der jede Sekunde hart am Fisch sein will???
> Kann mir schon denken, dass der ein oder andere..., nein ich sag´s jetzt nicht.


 
dann doch mal warme und nasse Füße bekommt?

:vik:

Einer hier ausm Board hat die Frage auch mal gestellt und dann kam nen Link mit sonem Ding, da hat man reingepinkelt und danach ist der der Urin eingeDICKt...

Vllt schreibt die betreffende Person ja auch noch was...

Also ich pers. hab in meinen Jungen Jahren noch nicht das PRoblem.
Wenns drückt, lass drücken...
Also ich halte das schon locker 12 stunden Ohne pinkeln aus, vorausgesetzt ich trinke dann auch auch nicht mehr als nen halben Liter..(ich weiß, nicht gut#d)
Asche über mein Haupt...

Ich besuch den Thread nachher nochmal


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Pampers? Tena Lady? Urinella? Oder doch warm die Beine runter laufen lassen?

Kleiner Tipp, hinstellen und aus dem Boot pieseln ist laut schwedischem Küstenschutz eine der häufigsten Todesursachen bei Bootsanglern. Viele der aufgefundenen Wasserleichen hatten zumindest den Hosenstall auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Strände gemein wo bei schönem Wetter gefühlte 150 Gymnasiallehrer mit ihren Gattinen Steine sammeln.
> Bei solchen Gelegenheiten habe ich schon echte Sorgenfalten gekriegt.



Erster Brüller, sehr gut nachvollziehbar! :q
Falscher Ort, falsche Zeit.



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, hinstellen und aus dem Boot pieseln ist laut schwedischem Küstenschutz eine der häufigsten Todesursachen bei Bootsanglern. Viele der aufgefundenen Wasserleichen hatten zumindest den Hosenstall auf.



Zweiter Brüller, auch sehr gut nachvollziehbar! :q 
(Lifetip: Schwimmweste!)

"Es schwankt das Boot gar fürchterlich, wenn Heinz im Schritt da rappelt sich."


----------



## NoSaint (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> also ich häng meinen lörres einfach oben aus der wathose raus#t :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



Wenn das bei dir so ist und du mal von nem Boot pinkeln willst bekommt es noch schlagseite und dann tritt genau das ein was Ulli3D genannt hat  :q:q:q


----------



## staffag (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Wenn das bei dir so ist und du mal von nem Boot pinkeln willst bekommt es noch schlagseite und dann tritt genau das ein was Ulli3D genannt hat  :q:q:q



Nein, nein, nein - das ist gut erklärbar -

körperlich nennt man das Zwergenwuchs, verbunden mit moderatem Gigantismus eines gewissen Körperteils. Man muss dann nur die Wathose einige Nummern kleiner kaufen!
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, hinstellen und aus dem Boot pieseln


 

Genau das ist ja das Problem. Im Kajak einfach mal so aufstehen und rauspinkeln, gewagt, gewagt. 
#d
Es sind doch so einige Tüftler hier im Board, die für alles und jedes eine technische Lösung haben. 
Warum nicht auch für das menschlichste aller Bedürnisse???

Also, liebe Erfinder, meldet euch!!!
#h


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Wie wäre es mit einer Schlauchverlängerung? Gibt es doch in allen Grüßen, von Ventilgummimeterware bis hin zu, reichlich übertriebenen, 2 Zoll-Schläuchen. Vorne noch eine Rücklaufklappe eingebaut und vielleicht eine Silikonmuffe fürs bessere Feeling, abdichten und reingleiten und schon steht dem lustigen Wasserverunreinigen nichts mehr im Wege :vik:


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

|kopfkrat
ich überlege gerade.... es gibt doch diese Benzinschläuche
für Außenbordmotoren... die haben doch so einen         Pump-Gummibalg dran.... sowas könnte man doch mit so gewissem Zubehör aus dem Erotik-Fachhandel zusammenvulkanisieren... |kopfkrat

:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...7011&GTID=2db0389e823cb6790fa222543c11d33aa32

aber das ist jetzt zu lösungsorientiert, oder?

lullert Ihr mal weiter in der Gegend rum :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> ich überlege gerade.... es gibt doch diese Benzinschläuche
> für Außenbordmotoren... die haben doch so einen Pump-Gummibalg dran.... sowas könnte man doch mit so gewissem Zubehör aus dem Erotik-Fachhandel zusammenvulkanisieren... |kopfkrat
> 
> :q


 

Und das ganze über die Lenzöffnung des Kajaks ableiten...
:vik:
ich seh schon, langsam nähern wir uns der Materie an!
|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...7011&GTID=2db0389e823cb6790fa222543c11d33aa32
> 
> aber das ist jetzt zu lösungsorientiert, oder?
> 
> lullert Ihr mal weiter in der Gegend rum :m


 

Urin verwandelt sich in Gel???
|uhoh:
Bähhh!!! :v


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

@Kohlmeise: na klaar! wird Hand- und Gesichtscreme draus gewonnen...:q

wäre eh nix für mich, 600ml... höhö! müsst ich ja zwischendrin abklemmen - aua!


----------



## bacalo (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

#6Für die erfahrenen Wildwasserfahrer unter uns#h.

Ein kleines Loch in die Spritzdecke, passend für ein kurzes Stück 1/2" oder 3/4" Schlauch, je nach Selbsteinschätzung. Korken nicht vergessen!

Wenn´s  zwickt, 
-warten, 
-Druck aufbauen, 
-wenn´s nicht mehr auszuhalten ist, Gerödel festmachen,
-1/2 Eskimorolle
-.......zensiert............
-Druck ablassen
-1/2 Eskimorolle zurück.
+Und weiter g´fischt.

Beim Belly-Modifizierte Wathose
Wathose mit integriertem "Urin-Ablasshähnchen",
denke gerade an mein Mostfaß.

Gedanken...........nur Gedanken.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



bacalo schrieb:


> denke gerade an mein Mostfaß.




Mach mal´n Bild rein von dem guten Stück. Vielleicht kommen wir ins Geschäft!
:q


----------



## WaveLord (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Ich hab beim Speedsurfen in Holland mal einen gesehen der hat sich das Oberteil mit Schraubverschluss einer 1,5 liter Colaflasche vor seinen Lörres in den Neoprenanzug geklebt..

Aber ob das jetzt ne saubere Lösung ist weiß ich auch nicht.. Es sei denn die Öffnung war für den groß genug das der da durch passte..:q:q:q

Hat jedenfalls für sehr viele Lacher gesorgt..


----------



## OnTheMove (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Ich mach einfach nen kleinen Türn in die "Punica Oase". Da habe ich immer was für den "Großen Schluck". 1 1/2 Liter muss man erst mal voll kriegen unnd die krieg ich mager Hannes auch zur not noch, natürlich nachträglich, in die Wathose geqetscht. Und dann einfach mal laufen lassen.

In diesem sinne noch vielen dank an die WOW süchtigenn Zocker und Fernfahrer die mir diesen guten Tip gegeben haben

PS ich hoffe man nennt das jetzt nen schleichwerbung!

grüße Markus und lasst es laufen, sollang's net in die Hose geht!


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



bacalo schrieb:


> #6Für die erfahrenen Wildwasserfahrer unter uns#h.
> 
> Ein kleines Loch in die Spritzdecke, passend für ein kurzes Stück 1/2" oder 3/4" Schlauch, je nach Selbsteinschätzung. Korken nicht vergessen!
> 
> ...


 
#6 Isch beisch´gerade in meine Taschtatur !!!!!!  

|muahah:

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bacalo (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

@Kohlmeise;Mach mal´n Bild rein von dem guten Stück. Vielleicht kommen wir ins Geschäft!
:q

So was in der Art? http://www.speidels-hausmosterei.de...fass-mit-Ueberwurfmutter-Kunststoff-NW10.html

Billiger wäre ein Hähnchen von einer 5 l Party-Bierdose.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



> berühmten Eimerthread.



Ganz sicher #6

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ich überlege gerade.... es gibt doch diese Benzinschläuche
> für Außenbordmotoren... die haben doch so einen         Pump-Gummibalg dran.... sowas könnte man doch mit so gewissem Zubehör aus dem Erotik-Fachhandel zusammenvulkanisieren... |kopfkrat


Und das erklär mal deiner Frau/Freundin/LAP, gerade so beim ausprobieren! :m

(und bitte bitte ne versteckte Kamera mitlaufen lassen ... )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Im Kajak einfach mal so aufstehen und rauspinkeln, gewagt, gewagt.
> #d
> Es sind doch so einige Tüftler hier im Board, die für alles und jedes eine technische Lösung haben.
> Warum nicht auch für das menschlichste aller Bedürnisse???


Steffen, gibts doch! :m Hatte ich im Kajakfahrerthread mal angedacht, hat Franky sogar mit skizziert, und es gibt auch professionell ausgeführte Varianten:
Ausleger (oder Spreizheck) und Haltebügel, und schon kann der Angler auch zum Stehangler und *Stehpinkler* werden. 
Sitzpinkeln ist eh doof für den Schlauch usw. ... :vik:
Wenn man ausfahrbare (und wieder einfahrbare!) Ausleger hätte, ist das Problem fürs Kajak geritzt bzw. gestrullt. 

Für's Belly geht das so leider nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



bacalo schrieb:


> So was in der Art? http://www.speidels-hausmosterei.de...fass-mit-Ueberwurfmutter-Kunststoff-NW10.html




Wenn ich die Produktbeschreibung so studiere:

"Auslaufhahn für das Gärfass"
"Zapfhahn mit vollem Durchgang. Kein Nachtropfen.",

so scheint mir das die ideale Lösung zu sein!
#6

:vik::vik:


----------



## staffag (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Steffen, gibts doch! :m Hatte ich im Kajakfahrerthread mal angedacht, hat Franky sogar mit skizziert, und es gibt auch professionell ausgeführte Varianten:
> Ausleger (oder Spreizheck) und Haltebügel, und schon kann der Angler auch zum Stehangler und *Stehpinkler* werden.
> Sitzpinkeln ist eh doof für den Schlauch usw. ... :vik:
> Wenn man ausfahrbare (und wieder einfahrbare!) Ausleger hätte, ist das Problem fürs Kajak geritzt bzw. gestrullt.
> ...



guckt hier:

http://www.oceankayak.com/images/fishing/outfitting/gulf_biggame_greco/03.jpg


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Bei dem Komfort kann er auch noch ein Dixi Klo draufstellen |kopfkrat


----------



## bacalo (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Vom großen Geschäft ist hier nicht die Rede|bigeyes.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

Mir fällt noch aus dem schwedischen Bootsangeln was ein: 
Im Notfall der Wasserschöpfer, geht sogar für Männlein und Weiblein, auskippen, abspülen, fertig. :m


----------



## bacalo (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*

@Falk1 Frischer Urin soll heilsam sein.

Stimmt, guckst DU hier:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urin

(Nachweise für einen positiven Effekt der Eigenurintherapie stehen noch aus, werden allerdings aufgrund dieses Trööt forciert.)

.....Das Ärgerliche ist, dass Waathosen Stiefel haben. Da läuft nichts raus.

Stimmt - ärgerlich für´n Fußpilz (siehe Wiki); und für´s Erste warme Füße. Zumindest für die 4mm-Neopren-Wathosen-Fraktion.

Und wenn man regelmäßig Mangoblätter kaut, strullert man nach geraumer Zeit in Indischgelb (gibt´s schon Kopyto´s in dieser Farbe- bei trüben Wasser #c).

Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie Ihren Arzt, Apotheker, Fischereiaufseher oder klicken´s einfach mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171333

Dr. med. Wurst
.
.
.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



bacalo schrieb:


> Vom großen Geschäft ist hier nicht die Rede|bigeyes.


 

Das will ich aber auch meinen!
#d


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Bei dem Komfort kann er auch noch ein Dixi Klo draufstellen |kopfkrat


Aber hinsetzten beim Pinkeln bitte.. nicht das es noch spritzt :q


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Belly und Kajak Pinkel Trööt*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aber hinsetzten beim Pinkeln bitte.. nicht das es noch spritzt :q


  Sind wir hier unter Anglern oder unter Softies? 

Ist doch allgemein bekannt, nach 10 Jahren sitzpinkeln fällt das Teil von alleine ab, ist ja nicht mehr notwendig 

Nennt man dann den Gamsbarteffekt.







Man(n) kann sich den dann nur noch an den Hut stecken |rolleyes


----------

